

Where to find friends that are programmers - Aeiper

I have not found one person who shares my passion to program.<p>Where do you think one should go to find others that take programming as a passion, and seriously?
======
keenahn
If you don't live in a "startup hub," it might be difficult but not
impossible. Here in San Francisco, there are tons of tech meetups on
meetup.com. If you can't find any tech meetups in your city, start one! A
simple one to start is simply, "Shut up and code!" or something similar, where
you literally just sit in a coffee shop, cowork, and talk to each other if you
want to.

That reminds me, coworking spaces will usually give you a day pass or a few
days. Check those out.

Good luck!

------
JoeAltmaier
One advantage to the olde hub-and-spoke maniframe plus terminal model:
programmers had to congregate in the 'terminal room' at the university. I miss
those days. I found lifelong friends there.

------
fundamental
If a physical presence is not required, there are plenty of online communities
of varying quality. I personally think that you should be able to find some
interesting people by poking around some open source projects, but your luck
will vary there.

------
salahxanadu
I've met them at programmer meetups for certain technologies, conferences,
local user-groups and startup weekends/gamejams.

------
marshray
A local university? Any local tech employers? Are there any tech conferences
held near you?

~~~
Aeiper
Maybe some in Denver, but I am 15

~~~
marshray
When we were 8 my mom would drive us to the UIUC computer lab and drop us off.
We would just hang out until the computer operators sat us down at a terminal
with spacewar or something.

Just do it. Go up to the university, find out where the CS professors and grad
students work. Stand in doorways and eavesdrop. Tell them you're 15 but you
really really love programming and want to meet some experts in computer
science. Ask if there's anywhere you can hang out and quietly soak up the
atmosphere.

It will make their day.

Also: are you on Twitter? Tweet me @marshray and I'll ask my followers if
there's anyone in Denver.

------
perezda
Where are you? Any co-working spaces near you? We're spoiled here in the SF
Bay Area.

------
punit710
Do u want to give shape to your ideas?

contact punitarvadia@gmail.com

